# has anyone noticed the BNR gen 2 Catless downpipe is gone on the website?



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Inventory is hard to find for just about anything these days.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> Inventory is hard to find for just about anything these days.


While this is true , usually on bnr things go out of stock and come back , if it's gone it's probably not being made anymore which sucks


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Inventory is hard to find for just about anything these days.


Nope, not allowed to sell it anymore, by the new laws here.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

**** thats harsh I don't even live in the USA and they already had you mark it for offroad use anyways seems kinda dumb but the bill for mods has me scared I won't be able to get anything from USA


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

ZZP has one on ebay right now, but it's for Gen 1. Soon I don't think there will be any for sale.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> ZZP has one on ebay right now, but it's for Gen 1. Soon I don't think there will be any for sale.


I wish zzp didn't fall off the face of the earth for gen 2 that would have been nice lol they did so many good cobalt parts and sonic


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Strawberry644 said:


> I wish zzp didn't fall off the face of the earth for gen 2 that would have been nice lol they did so many good cobalt parts and sonic


Yeah I noticed that, seems they've totally given up on anything for it. One of the reasons I keep my Gen 1.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yeah I noticed that, seems they've totally given up on anything for it. One of the reasons I keep my Gen 1.


im hoping BNR are working on this upgrade hard to buy without any support tbh but i saw these turbos came out for preorder and are now for sale








FTW-GEN2XR 2016+ CRUZE GEN2


New V4 version!! We are now building V4 version with updated turbine wheel and updated compressor wheel. Fully bolt on turbocharger, TBP Larger custom billet compressor wheel, TBP larger 9 blade high flow turbine wheel, CNC machined compressor cover and manifold, computer balanced assembly and...




www.turbobayperformance.com


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Strawberry644 said:


> im hoping BNR are working on this upgrade hard to buy without any support tbh but i saw these turbos came out for preorder and are now for sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Run away from Turbo Bay!

If you LE2 guys want bigger turbos why not have a custom setups fabricated? From what I understand prior to 2013 or so that's what the Gen1 guys did. Then any tuner who does Gen2 could tune it.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

JLL said:


> Run away from Turbo Bay!
> 
> If you LE2 guys want bigger turbos why not have a custom setups fabricated? From what I understand prior to 2013 or so that's what the Gen1 guys did. Then any tuner who does Gen2 could tune it.


whats wrong with turbo bay im not into the market for aftermarket turbos i just know its the only turbo on the internet marketed for gen 2 

also its hard to put the money down if no ones done it , i run a daily driver if i buy something i want it to be tested and for me to be able have it in by the weekend run the tune and driving monday if theres any hard downtime im not interested its not my secondary car


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Strawberry644 said:


> whats wrong with turbo bay im not into the market for aftermarket turbos i just know its the only turbo on the internet marketed for gen 2
> 
> also its hard to put the money down if no ones done it , i run a daily driver if i buy something i want it to be tested and for me to be able have it in by the weekend run the tune and driving monday if theres any hard downtime im not interested its not my secondary car


Fair enough. Good luck trying to realistically do any meaning performance modifications if that's your situation though. That's gonna be tough, not taking risk.

I've just read some bad reviews a while back on Turbo Bay.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

JLL said:


> Fair enough. Good luck trying to realistically do any meaning performance modifications if that's your situation though. That's gonna be tough.
> 
> I've just read some bad reviews a while back on Turbo Bay.


yea this is just my chu chu daily lol cant be down or i dont make no money for more gas and mods  soon tho ill have another bay and a project


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Strawberry644 said:


> yea this is just my chu chu daily lol cant be down or i dont make no money for more gas and mods  soon tho ill have another bay and a project


Sounds good


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

JLL said:


> Sounds good


 did you have a lot of downtime with your list of mods on your gen1 ? just curious


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

BNR is making a Gen 2 turbo upgrade for this summer/fall


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> BNR is making a Gen 2 turbo upgrade for this summer/fall


I would love to see what's possible need dyno videos or something hated that about the turbo Bay they didn't even test it lol


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Strawberry644 said:


> did you have a lot of downtime with your list of mods on your gen1 ? just curious


I'm planning for 2 weeks of downtime for the actual "final" build. So far I've done as much as I can on my work table. The car is still being driven. I have other vehicles to get around in. Currently my only job is taking care of my ill wife. So downtime isn't really an issue for me.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

JLL said:


> I'm planning for 2 weeks of downtime for the actual "final" build. So far I've done as much as I can on my work table. The car is still being driven. I have other vehicles to get around in. Currently my only job is taking care of my ill wife. So downtime isn't really an issue for me.


Sorry to hear that, but sounds like you have a good situation as far as the garage goes excited to see your build updates soon


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Strawberry644 said:


> Sorry to hear that, but sounds like you have a good situation as far as the garage goes excited to see your build updates soon


Thanks. My wife is slowly getting better.

Technically there is no garage so I'll be at ther mercy of the weather, which is why I'm designating so much time for the "final" build. My work table is set up in my home office. And the "garage" area will be on a large slab of concrete where a garage once stood.

There are pictures of it in my build thread's 1st post.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

JLL said:


> Thanks. My wife is slowly getting better.
> 
> Technically there is no garage so I'll be at ther mercy of the weather, which is why I'm designating so much time for the "final" build. My work table is set up in my home office. And the "garage" area will be on a large slab of concrete where a garage once stood.
> 
> There are pictures of it in my build thread's 1st post.


Oh yeaa I kinda forgot I checked out your post a long time ago . As long as you make it work , just gotta be extra careful with the jack stands.

I do most of my work in my dad's garage and we have a lift so work goes pretty quick, one time we replaced my engine in my old cobalt in 8hours but more hands is always faster too.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Strawberry644 said:


> Oh yeaa I kinda forgot I checked out your post a long time ago . As long as you make it work , just gotta be extra careful with the jack stands.
> 
> I do most of my work in my dad's garage and we have a lift so work goes pretty quick, one time we replaced my engine in my old cobalt in 8hours but more hands is always faster too.


I've worked off of jack stands most of my life. They're pretty safe as long as they're used correctly.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> I've worked off of jack stands most of my life. They're pretty safe as long as they're used correctly.


Put the tire that is off the car under the side for added protection.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Put the tire that is off the car under the side for added protection.


I normally just use the jack as the back up, if I'm under it. I use a creeper so I can get out pretty fast if there is warning.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What is Chevrolet selling on their websight?

They offer power packages for trucks.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> What is Chevrolet selling on their websight?
> 
> They offer power packages for trucks.


What are you talking about Snowwy? This thread is about a BNR downpipe. Are you referring to GM performance exhaust?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'd have to look again. 

It's a power package on trucks.

Go to their website and price to build one.


JLL said:


> What are you talking about Snowwy? This thread is about a BNR downpipe. Are you referring to GM performance exhaust?


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

JLL said:


> I'm planning for 2 weeks of downtime for the actual "final" build. So far I've done as much as I can on my work table. The car is still being driven. I have other vehicles to get around in. Currently my only job is taking care of my ill wife. So downtime isn't really an issue for me.


Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your wife 🙏


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

10’x20’ Ez POP UP Outdoor Wedding Party Tent Folding Gazebo Beach Canopy W/carry Bag | Wish


Buy 10’x20’ Ez POP UP Outdoor Wedding Party Tent Folding Gazebo Beach Canopy W/carry Bag at Wish - Shopping Made Fun




www.wish.com


----------

